# juwel rio 180



## dan4x4 (29 Dec 2016)

Ok so, I'm planning my next aquarium. it'll be a 180 litre juwel rio right now. it comes with a 600 lpm pump. Im going jungle low tech. 

I understand that I need to increase flow. Im thinking a hydor koralia nano 900? Will this work?

Potting mix substrate with red clay and lime. Im looking at 5x-10x flow as I'm finding this is the best for low tech jungle aquariums the more I read online.

Let me know please?


----------



## alto (30 Dec 2016)

Increase flow if that suits but Juwel has some demo "tutorial" scapes that seem quite decent using just stock filters
I ran Rio 125 & 180 & 240 planted tanks with stock lights (+ reflectors & high intensity phosphors), stock filters, moderate CO2 (180 & 240) ...  using Tropica's scale of Easy, Medium & Advanced there's not many plants that won't grow, obviously slower growth rates than higher light/CO2 setup's
If you keep hardscape fairly simple, the stock internal filters are very capable 

Tropica scapes using Juwel aquariums 
(in case link fails, just choose "Juwel" as the aquarium type on the Inspiration page .....  I've linked 2 below)

Layout 81 


> *Aquarium: * JUWEL  180 L
> *Light: * T5 Daylight 4 x 45W
> *Filter: * Internal filter
> *CO2: * 25 mg/L



Layout 89


> *Aquarium: * JUWEL 180 L
> *Light: * T5 Daylight 2 x 45W
> *Filter: * Internal filter
> *CO2: * 6-14 mg/L


 

Rio 180 "tutorial"


----------



## stu_ (30 Dec 2016)

I've run one for years low tech.
With the internal and a koralia nano 900.
Upgraded the impeller to the 1000 lph and removed the koralia when I just grew java fern,anubias & crypts.
Biggest problem may be in the T5 lighting, but I'm sure you can get around that.


----------



## dan4x4 (30 Dec 2016)

stu_ said:


> I've run one for years low tech.
> With the internal and a koralia nano 900.
> Upgraded the impeller to the 1000 lph and removed the koralia when I just grew java fern,anubias & crypts.
> Biggest problem may be in the T5 lighting, but I'm sure you can get around that.



Did you run low tech or high tech?


----------



## jameson_uk (30 Dec 2016)

I have one but ripped out the internals filter and replaced it with an Eheim Classic 600.  This is rated at 1000lph but I ended up having to add a Newa adjustable flow pump (800-1,600 lph) to get decent flow all round the tank.

The biggest issue is the lighting which is really powerful (proper high tech territory).  I have the lights on for 10 hours but if you are going with less demanding plants you could cut this down to avoid algae issues.

*Edit:* I was running low tech but I am now adding ferts and liquid carbon to try and balance out the lights


----------



## dan4x4 (30 Dec 2016)

alto said:


> Increase flow if that suits but Juwel has some demo "tutorial" scapes that seem quite decent using just stock filters
> I ran Rio 125 & 180 & 240 planted tanks with stock lights (+ reflectors & high intensity phosphors), stock filters, moderate CO2 (180 & 240) ...  using Tropica's scale of Easy, Medium & Advanced there's not many plants that won't grow, obviously slower growth rates than higher light/CO2 setup's
> If you keep hardscape fairly simple, the stock internal filters are very capable
> 
> ...




Thanks, I've already been on their website when planning my scape. Plants I've decided on so far are as follows.

Background
1.Potamogeton gayi (Stem plant) New growth orange, Old leaves Olive.
3.Echinodorus 'Bleherae' (bright green)
4.Limnophila hippuridoides
5.Nymphoides hydrophylla 'Taiwan'
6.Red tiger lotus
7.Echninodus Ozelot

mid
Helanthium 'Quadricostatus'
Sagittaria subulata
Java Fern

foreground
Anubias barteri 'Coffeefolia'
Some kind of crypt maybe

I also like the idea of water lettuce floating plants to help absorb excess nutrients in the early stages and hopefully they will allow me to have longer lighting periods.


----------



## alto (30 Dec 2016)

Some thoughts (completely disregard anything at odds with your preference  )

Potamogeton gayi - for me this plant seems to prefer 20-30cm height & creeping horizontally rather than growing any taller/higher
Limnophila hippuridoides - you may find that the base leaves deteriorate over time so plan for base camouflage  the growing tips are very good at attaining height
Nymphoides hydrophylla 'Taiwan' - nice plant, I plant the "babies" in the fore or mid ground to establish as plants, then move on

Helanthium 'Quadricostatus' - this plant can show nutrition lack through transparent leaves
Sagittaria subulata - this plant loves to confound by growing taller or shorter apparently at whim  
Java Fern = I'd look for a smaller microsorum species if you hope to keep this at mid-height, I like to trim this regularly rather than letting it get out of control & then doing a major trim 


Anubias barteri 'Coffeefolia' - I'd tend to place this mid-ground as the leaves are quite large & it seems to like to add some height, try  A barteri 'nana' if you want more of a traditional foreground look
Anubias barteri var. angustifolia - I don't see this listed much in scapes but it's really a lovely plant & provides a nice leaf contrast in texture & color

Foreground - I'd add in some grasses or Marsilea to provide texture & "fill" in case of crypt "melt"  - I've had stunning crypt foregrounds melt completely (after a normal water change) when our water does it's "spring change" (reservoirs that are rain & snow melt dependent) - if your tap is more consistent, you're less likely to experience such drastic "melt"

You don't mention lighting, but I'd use HOT5 with reflectors despite this being "low tech" - tank is 50cm deep & substrate PAR is going to be low - moderate (once plants are established & growing, you can always decrease lighting) - especially if starting with 1=2=Grow plants, I like to fertilize lightly from Day 2 or 3 & run lights ~5h
I only extend light hours once plants have established roots & completely transitioned to submerse growth


----------



## dan4x4 (30 Dec 2016)

alto said:


> Some thoughts (completely disregard anything at odds with your preference  )
> 
> Potamogeton gayi - for me this plant seems to prefer 20-30cm height & creeping horizontally rather than growing any taller/higher
> Limnophila hippuridoides - you may find that the base leaves deteriorate over time so plan for base camouflage  the growing tips are very good at attaining height
> ...



Thanks very much for your feedback Alto 

I will definately alter my plans based on your input. I really want to get a successful aquarium going. I'm pleased you also mention foreground plants. I'm going to carry out some research on the species mentioned now. I found it difficult to find any foreground plants in particular.

Can I ask do you use EI dosing or something else?


----------

